# AutoGuide.com Real World MPG Fuel Economy Database



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Although all vehicles roll off of showroom floors with EPA certified fuel efficiency ratings, as the famous saying goes ‘individual results may vary’.*
> 
> Not all vehicles can achieve the stated miles per gallon (MPG) figures while others require greater effort in being efficient. At AutoGuide, we track the real world consumption of the vehicles we drive to help you, the consumer, better understand what can be expected in the real world.
> 
> ...


Click here to see the complete Real World MPG Fuel Economy Database


----------



## rossyfernandes (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice thread 

regards Somanabolic Muscle Maximizer


----------

